# Wie bekomme ich den LEXBCE - Server



## lordofscotland (18. April 2007)

wieder vom System damit XP wieder Druckt.

Hallo Community,

ich hatte vor Wochen einen Lexmarkdrucker auf meinem NB installiert, nach der Installation war ein LEXBCE-Serverdienst noch am laufen, den habe ich gekillt und nun geht das Drucken nicht mehr.

Wenn ich den Druckerwarteschlangendienst starten will, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung das ein Abhänigkeitsproblem bestehen würde und fertig.

Wie kann das System wieder hinbekommen ohne erst lange eine Installationsnacht zu verbringen.


Danke

lordofscotland


----------

